# I've always enjoyed writing



## jjwoodee (Feb 19, 2011)

I finished a piece relating to the birth of our second child and want to share it for general feedback, but first I wanted to say a hello to everyone.  I'm more of a visual artist and photographer but find myself enjoying the writing process.  Both fine art and writing are similar in the struggle of taking an idea and making into something unique and beautiful. 

I look forward to sharing and sharing through this forum.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi jjwoodee, welcome. We have several here who are visual artists and photographers by hobby if not trade.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello there, and welcome to the forums.



Nickie


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello jj.  What is your favored photographic subject?  What medium do you work with in fine art?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello to you too jjwoodee.


> Both fine art and writing are similar in the struggle of taking an idea and making into something unique and beautiful.


I would agree that the process is a struggle, or the very least hard work, let's tip you in the deep end here, compare,
 Both fine art and writing are similar
 fine art and writing are similar 
The meaning does not change, that you are drawing attention to their similarity states you are referring to both by implication.
This may seem trivial but let me draw another analogy between writing and the visual arts, learning to draw a steady pencil line and make a cartoon is a good precursor to an oil painting, in the same way expressing yourself well in the everyday helps when it comes to the not so every day. I once had a girlfriend who was a ballerina, when she bent to pick something up in the kitchen she naturally assumed first position, good habits become ingrained


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, artist's habits tend to turn in to OCD!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your works, jj!

:hi: and welcome to WF!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations on becoming a parent again by the way, still looking for that piece.


----------



## jjwoodee (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Shirley!

Right now I'm doing a lot of child and newborn photography because well being a full time Dad and parent has made me realize how special and quickly childhood passes. My favorite subjects have to be my own children, a toddler and newborn.  I've work in a lot of mediums but now I'm primarily working in charcoal pencils(sketching daily) and acrylic painting. I have my work and blog on my site: jasonwitte.com


----------



## jjwoodee (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Olly,

You are inspiring me to post now.    I was going to hang out a bit read and try to comment on a few other works per forum suggestions in hopes of getting good feedback.


----------



## jjwoodee (Feb 22, 2011)

OK, posted in the writer's workshop forum. I've included a sketch in the piece. Now why do I have that tinge of nervousness and feeling of being exposed.


----------

